# Wrinkly Hands...  Neck prevention



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2014)

I noticed this a few years back, but my hands are showing their age. I remember when I was in my twenties and my mother started to notice her hands and she complained about how "old" she looked.  Made my heart sink b/c I didn't find her old at all. Anyway, now that I'm 30-er uh something...  I wanted to know if anyone has any tips on taking care of their hands?     Can you get rid of current wrinkles? 

Oh and anyone doing anything for their neck?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't do anything but moisturize. The hand cream I use is the Pomegranate one from Weleda which is also for mature skin and feel like it makes my skin smoother. I sometimes use SPF spray (I know there are hand creams with SPF out there as well), but I'm lazy with it. Same with my neck.

  You could also use an oil or oil/cream combo over night on your hands


----------



## kittkat (Jan 21, 2014)

I just started to think the same thing I have always taken care of my face, never leave the house with out sunscreen always always since I was 18years old because I had de-pigmentation issues.

  However for some reason I  just never went below my chin ! so now when I look at my neck I can see a difference in skin texture so I am on the hunt for something for my neck and hands.


----------



## Forever Skin (Jan 31, 2014)

What you put on your face can be applied to your neck, chest, and hands pretty much anywhere depending on the product. Best thing to do before applying products is to exfoliate so that the product can absorb thru your skin better instead of just sitting on top. Exfoliate once a week. Always apply your sunscreen last best with UVA UVB and zinc I can provide more info message me if you'd like


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

I like to use a glycolic or retinoic cream on my hands 2x a week at night... I have nice hands so far..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I do use hand cream or aquaphor on  them too and a sunscreen during the day.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 18, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 

  I noticed this a few years back, but my hands are showing their age. I remember when I was in my twenties and my mother started to notice her hands and she complained about how "old" she looked.  Made my heart sink b/c I didn't find her old at all. Anyway, now that I'm 30-er uh something...  I wanted to know if anyone has any tips on taking care of their hands?     Can you get rid of current wrinkles? 
Oh and anyone doing anything for their neck? 


  I have been experimenting.   I currently use Pro Naturals for my hair and one of the products is Argan Oil.   I have been reading all about Argan oil and what the Moroccan women use it for.   I decided to try using it on my hands and neck.   So far so good no allergic reaction etc but I think it will take time before I will notice any great change.   Will keep you updated.
*I decided to change from argan oil to jojoba oil, cheaper and this is working very well.*

  I decided to go down the route of making a body/hand/foot butter as posted in another thread.   As you know I use Monsia Skincare and 2 of it's ingredients are shea butter and jojoba oil.   This has worked well for my face and neck.  I decided to include these and I combined lanolin, shea butter, castor bean oil, jojoba oil and rose hip essential oil to make a body butter.   Seems to be working well on body and feet.   Reckon hands will take much longer to turn around (all 70 years).   Going into the cuticles brilliantly and it is not greasy.
*This body butter is really good. My neck has tightened up but my hands will need a lot more time, but it is getting there.*


----------



## JulieDiva (Jan 18, 2015)

I have always taken care of my neck and hands.  I looked at my relatives age...and I didn't want to follow the train!..lol
  I use my skin creams on my neck, always...stroke in upward motion.  I use DIOR Capture totale skincare.  or if I get samples from GWP of Estee or lancome and I do not like the facial cream they give free...I use it on my neck...and chest too.
   I use hand cream all the time...L'Occitaine is a favourite....awesome stuff.  apply it 5 times a day.


  I moisturize my skin, everywhere, all the time and always use sun protection.  I am 43, but honestly people think i am way younger by my skin.


----------



## kittkat (Jan 18, 2015)

Whatever anti-aging treatment I use on my face/eye area/neck....I just on the back of my hands and chest

  most people use daily sunscreen on their face but neglect the back of their hands I carry lotion or cream year round and use on my hands

  after washing hands when indoors always following with a good hand cream.

  I was one of those people that always took care to protect my face and forgot all about my neck/chest/hands


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know why I didn't think of using skin care products on my neck.  

  Good info ladies! Thanks!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

JulieDiva said:


> I have always taken care of my neck and hands.  I looked at my relatives age...and I didn't want to follow the train!..lol I use my skin creams on my neck, always...stroke in upward motion.  I use DIOR Capture totale skincare.  or if I get samples from GWP of Estee or lancome and I do not like the facial cream they give free...I use it on my neck...and chest too.  I use hand cream all the time...L'Occitaine is a favourite....awesome stuff.  apply it 5 times a day.   I moisturize my skin, everywhere, all the time and always use sun protection.  I am 43, but honestly people think i am way younger by my skin.


   I do the same with any products included in GWP & samples. I'm 52 & have oily acne prone skin & can't use those products on my face anyway. I have been doing that for years. I didn't know anyone that could them. Then one day it hit me that I could use them on my hands, elbows, & other areas. I felt dumb for tossing them for so long.  I also LOVE L'Occitaine hand cream. Right before getting in bed I put Argan oil on my hands, neck, & chest. After that absorbs I put the hand cream on. Sometimes I do it the other way around. I keep a heating pad plugged up on my nightstand to use on my back occasionally. If I want to indulge I put a soft cotton cloth around my hands & lay the heating pad on a lower setting & lay it across the top of them. It makes my hands super soft. I use a cloth because I hate those gloves. I have yet to find any that doesn't feel like I'm wiping off all my products trying to get my hands in & I have small hands so I haven't a clue as to how people with long fingers & such use them.  :nope:  Watch out while driving the sun coming through to your hands is brutal. I keep a tube of hand cream with at least an SPF of 30 in my car or reg sunscreen that isn't greasy. My derm & I were talking once about this. She said she was probably going to wreck one day from moving her hands around the steering wheel to where the sun wasn't on them. I laughed & said really, I thought I was the only that did that, my daughter & husband think I'm crazy. I don't feel as stupid now that I know my dr does it as well.   My sister is 8 yrs older than me. Several yrs ago I noticed she had a couple of sun spots on her hands. I freaked out, silently of course. I jumped into prevention mode asap. So far so good, not a single one.  :yaay:  If you plan to buy Argan oil I wouldn't buy Josie Maran. It's good but I order from Shea Terra Organics. It comes out way cheaper than JM also. I haven't used a product of theirs I didn't like. I've tried several brands of Argan oil and this is the best quality in my opinion. There is a lot of info about their process of getting the oil & tons of other good info. There is always a 30% off coupon to be found.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

Oops, sorry for my long post. I guess I got carried away with my babble & didn't notice.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2015)

great idea about the GWP samples...  I 've given a bunch away I couldn't use on my face...   kicking myself now. LOL 

No worries about the long post...  why are you using a heating pad?


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

I read several yrs ago that after you put on hand or foot cream you should then wrap a warn towel around them & let it stay a little while. I think it was to help the skin absorb the moisturizer better & maybe like "seal" it in.   That was a long time ago so I'm not sure now. You know how things change on what's the best way to do something.  When I get a massage after she's done with my feet she rubs in a warm thick cream & then wraps a warm towel around them & the same with my hands. I usually ask for them to mainly focus on my back & spend less time on other areas. The warmth on my hands & feet feels so good while she's working on my back. Also after the massage she rubs in a warm moisterizer & then lays warm sheets with a blanket in between covering all my skin. Then she leaves the room & tells me to lay there as long as I need to until I feel relaxed. When I take the sheets & towels off my skin is so soft, like touching a baby's little hand and my skins smells so nice.  So maybe there is something to it. It could be just the products but my hands always feel so soft & smooth the next morning. Many yrs ago my sister & I took turns massaging thick moisterizer on each other's feet (we had put towels in the dryer on hot before we started) then we'd wrap a big warm towel around our feet. My hubby won't rub my feet. He did a couple of times a long time ago when I was pregnant (our daughter is 26) only because I guilted him into it. He thinks rubbing feet no matter how well scrubbed is gross. My sister's husband will massage her feet. I guess I should've married an electrical engineer instead of a civil engineer, maybe then I'd get foot massages too


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 10, 2015)

Shaddowaddict, I have followed your suggestion and used my Pro Naturals argan oil on my hands then put a pair of gloves on and leaving them on whilst watching tv, great idea, by the time I am ready for bed I take them off.  Did the same for my feet but I use my homemade lanolin, shea butter and jojoba oil body butter here because my feet and legs are much drier than my hands, again I sit watching tv with long socks on and remove them just before bedtime. For my neck and around my eyes I stick to my Monsia intense night repair cream but I add a couple of extra drops of jojoba oil when applying to these areas. Works well so far, hands are not getting any worse but because I do a lot of gardening I don't really expect to turn back the clock. Neck has tightened considerably and no lines around eyes or forehead - yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

Good information!


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Good information!



Just to let you know that I now use Vit E oil on my face, neck and hands, applied after my Monsia day or night moisturizer and keep the jojoba oil as part of my body butter concoction.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 27, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I noticed this a few years back, but my hands are showing their age.



I have tried Gram flour. Mix milk with gram flour. Was your hands with it twice in a day. You will see the difference in just few days.


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 27, 2016)

AnyMakeupArtist said:


> I have tried Gram flour. Mix milk with gram flour. Was your hands with it twice in a day. You will see the difference in just few days.



Next time I am in Tesco I will pick up a bag of gram flour. How much milk to gram flour please?

Oct 3rd 2016 : I forgot to ask you - why is there no oil in the mixture or is the milk sufficient??? TIA


----------



## Sabrin (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't know how to get rid of wrinkles but I definitely want to prevent them as much as possible. 
Look at this man. Half of his face is severely wrinkled.  Bill McElligott, delivery truck driver. His left side was facing the sun during the 28 years he has spent driving on the job. As a result, the left side of McElligott's face looks roughly 20 years older than the right.
It's scary!!! Now I never forget to wear a sunscreen even on my hands.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 26, 2017)

Sabrin said:


> I don't know how to get rid of wrinkles but I definitely want to prevent them as much as possible.



You can't get rid of them altogether. They're going to happen no matter what.

In terms of the neck, I've been taking my skincare down the neck. Even retinol.


----------



## Basilik (Apr 25, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh and anyone doing anything for their neck?


For the neck I use the same cream as for the face with an anti-aging action.
And for the hands ... Natural creams after every wash! And gloves !!! Always for dishwashing and household chores.


----------



## Lin1018 (May 17, 2017)

Basilik said:


> For the neck I use the same cream as for the face with an anti-aging action.
> And for the hands ... Natural creams after every wash! And gloves !!! Always for dishwashing and household chores.



I do use gloves when washing dishes but I will def do housework using a pair of cotton gloves, thanks for the suggestion. I think that the vit E oil mixed with aloe vera gel as a hand cream seems to be working and my hands are certainly softer but as I garden a lot I'm afraid it is not going to be possible to get the backs of my hands lovely and smooth but they are looking much better.


----------



## redswan (Dec 11, 2017)

Try bio oil. It's lightweight and skin easily absorbs it.


----------

